# focus concept house brand wheels



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

I apologize in advance if this has been discussed but I was unable to find anything using the search function. I am asking about the Focus bicycle brand Concept wheels, specifically the Concept EX disc. Any specifics on hubs, rims and spokes used on the build? TIA.


----------

